# CSI (Las Vegas) Season Finale



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

Desperate times call for desperate measures...

WAH!! 

Finally found time to catch up on my shows, and we discovered that only 1:35 of the season finale was recorded by my 508.

Would anybody spare the last 30 minutes of the finale? I hope someone has a copy and the knowhow.

I've been bugging my boss about it, but I still have to get my 3rd quarter of TAR's season finale. (You guessed it, blotched recording again)

Mods:
If this breaks any rules, kindly remove. I'm not looking to pirate the show. I just botched the recording.


----------



## Tusk (Nov 14, 2002)

If you wait a bit, you should have a torrent of replies.


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

Thanks. I am sure there are lots of posters here with this show on their PVR. The key for me are those that are actually willing to get the thing digitized for internet transfer. I have no choice but to wait. 

EDIT: oh.. I get it.


----------

